# Audis in the Park, Sunday, 13th August 2017



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Now in it's ninth year, Audis in the Park (AitP) is getting bigger and better every year and if you've never been, now is the time to put your name down to join us at the world's biggest Audi event at Deene Park, Corby, Northamptonshire.

Post code for SatNav: NN17 3EG

Check out their web site via this link below:

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/index.htm

If you're a Forum member you're most welcome to come along to one of the best Audi gatherings there is. Whether you drive an old, new, standard or modified Audi, for as long as it is an Audi you and your car are always welcome to a brilliant meet.










Perhaps you'd like to enter the show 'n' shine to drive away with a shiny (pun intended) trophy. If you do you can still park your pride and joy at the TTF spot as you'r car will be judge there; no need to enter beforehand or park at a special place away from your friends.

Maybe you want to splash out on special products for your Audi; that's easy at one of the many trade stands. Just one little word of warning: it's very easy to get carried away filling the boot with some fantastic bargains.

So make sure this mega event is a "must" in your diary. Tickets are just £8 in advance (£10 on the day). Under 16s go free. 
If you want you can bring your dog along but he must be kept on a short lead at all times.

So make sure you buy your tickets from the ticket page now and please post on here once you've do so, so we can let the organisers know what sort of parking space we require:

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/page7.htm

See you on the day 

SAT NAV POSTCODE NN17 3EG

Timetable of event:

8.30am Trade stands set up complete 
9.00am Gates open to clubs
10.00am Gates open to general visitors
10.00am Live DJ
1.00pm Soul Mo Funk Band
2.00pm Live DJ
4.00pm Top Ten winners, Best of Show, Best club and raffle winners announced.
4.30pm Show ends...Safe Journey home!

We'll be getting there for 9:00 am to set up the flags.

More information, directions, picture of entrance and advice: http://www.trialwebsite.co.uk/useful-information


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll be going along - didn't manage to make last year but will this time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Tickets have arrived so see you all there 

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Warren. Not long now


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

My ticket arrived at the weekend as well, looking forward to it as it will be my first event with a TT!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Super. I'm looking forward to meeting you


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi Dani, missed the Ticket deadline. If turning up paying at gate,can we get on TT Forum stand ?? Would be our first TT meet up Cheers Geoff.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Le Smith said:


> Hi Dani, missed the Ticket deadline. If turning up paying at gate,can we get on TT Forum stand ?? Would be our first TT meet up Cheers Geoff.


No worries. I missed the deadline too  and I'm bringing the flags :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Le Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani, missed the Ticket deadline. If turning up paying at gate,can we get on TT Forum stand ?? Would be our first TT meet up Cheers Geoff.
> ...


Hi Geoff,

As John said, you'll be alright to get your ticket on the day. Just ask one of the marshals and you'll be directed to the TT Forum stand. Just look out for our flags which look like my sig strip 8) 
See you a week today


----------



## Aquanaut (Jun 11, 2017)

This was going to be our 1st AITP but have broken my left arm so probably wont be allowed to drive with a lower arm cast, [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If the event sells out and another member(s) wants to go please let me know and if the committee don't object I will pass both tickets on.

Cheers..........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Aquanaut said:


> This was going to be our 1st AITP but have broken my left arm so probably wont be allowed to drive with a lower arm cast, [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Cheers..........


I'm very sorry to hear this. I hope you'll get better soon


----------



## addinell (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi guys, my tickets have arrived. Of course new venue do I just ask stewards for the TT forum area


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

addinell said:


> Hi guys, my tickets have arrived. Of course new venue do I just ask stewards for the TT forum area


Yes exactly. And there will be our TT Forum flags as well which look like my sig strip. 
See you on Sunday


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cleaning the car tomorrow. Just look out for the flags once you come in


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

SAT NAV POSTCODE NN17 3EG

Timetable of event:

8.30am Trade stands set up complete 
9.00am Gates open to clubs
10.00am Gates open to general visitors
10.00am Live DJ
1.00pm Soul Mo Funk Band
2.00pm Live DJ
4.00pm Top Ten winners, Best of Show, Best club and raffle winners announced.
4.30pm Show ends...Safe Journey home!

We'll be getting there for 9:00 am to set up the flags.

More information, directions, picture of entrance and advice: http://www.trialwebsite.co.uk/useful-information


----------



## clio200pat (Jun 30, 2013)

Heading to AITP in TT tomorrow, really looking forward to it.

I see the event finishes at 4.30pm there's the possibility I might need to leave a bit earlier. Is this possible if parking in the Audi event field?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

clio200pat said:


> Heading to AITP in TT tomorrow, really looking forward to it.
> 
> I see the event finishes at 4.30pm there's the possibility I might need to leave a bit earlier. Is this possible if parking in the Audi event field?


As it says in the info:



> Moving around whilst at the event!
> IMPORTANT!!!
> If you need to move your vehicle for whatever reason whilst at the event, please speak to a marshall FIRST and they will guide you! They will ensure you moving will not endanger visitors or your own vehicle.


Can't see it being an issue.


----------



## clio200pat (Jun 30, 2013)

Cheers for that.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to have to bottle out of tomorrow's meet, which I left till the last minute hoping I'd recovered from a recurring back problem but it's just not happening [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Have a great time all; I believe the weather will be very nice indeed [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm turning up early to set up the flags. If you do feel well enough later Dani well save you a space


----------



## TTrok (Jun 5, 2017)

Hope you all have a fantastic time . 
Would have loved to have come along but I am judging a dog show not that far from the venue so if I can rattle through the classes may still make it for even a couple of hours . 
Look forward to seeing people's photos . Once again have a fantastic time all of you attending .


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks - hope you can make it along.

This is the entrance by the way:

SAT NAV POSTCODE NN17 3EG


----------



## DPD (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi, Back from AITP today. Nice to meet owners especially the relatively new owners I chatted to who were intent on keeping their TT's more or less as standard. Mine is the TT in the foreground of the attached shot.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

DPD said:


> Mine is the TT in the foreground of the attached shot.


...and my son sitting on the stripy chair in front of it :lol:

Great day and fantastic turn out [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Really was a great turn out,I'd say twice maybe 3 times bigger than last year,turned up late so didn't park the TTS on the forum stand but she was in the same park :lol: anyway fantastic day had by myself and the mrs  even tho it's quite far away for us to come.


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Also had a great day as well, other than the time getting in!

Same as others have said, it was nice to chat to a few of you and to hear about your pride and joys!

This was my first TT event and it was also interesting to see the vast array of vehicles on display, from standard to highly modified.

John


----------



## TTrok (Jun 5, 2017)

I sadly didn't make it due to a huge turn out of German shepherds to judge .
BUT could here plenty of cars leaving and blasting for home 
Will defo try and make it next year .
Glad everyone had a good day


----------



## Oranoco (Jan 10, 2016)

Was a good show and thanks to my other half I had both my TT and project A4 present?

Antbody know what the drama was after lunch. There was a marshall lass on the radio sounding a touch stressed and a lad sprinted past the TT forum stand lobbing his chips everywhere. Looked like a new M3 owner was getting a ticking off.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who joined us. It was good to meet some new faces as well as familiar ones.

I'll post up more pictures tomorrow. Great day out 










































































































The owner of this car was on tablets!


















































































Calvin hands out the prizes. Best club stand went to Mk1 Forum and community with around 120 TTs on display. Well done!


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Oranoco said:


> Antbody know what the drama was after lunch. There was a marshall lass on the radio sounding a touch stressed and a lad sprinted past the TT forum stand lobbing his chips everywhere. Looked like a new M3 owner was getting a ticking off.


I don't know if it was this incident but Calvin said at the closing prize giving some idiot leaving the show thought they'd do a few donuts on the grass on the way out and hit another car - apparently they drove off without stopping but someone'd got their reg. number so it's being dealt with.

For a new venue there were a few problems - one small gate letting people who had pre-bought tickets and people paying on the gate in together (which obviously caused hold-ups to the people behind waiting for them to pay), plus the non-Audi cars mixed in with the cue to get in (who should've had their own cue to park outside the main field), and probably too few toilets, but it should all be sorted for next year.

As it was I thought it was an excellent show. The TTF stand Dani and John organised had a decent number of cars, the mk1 Facebook group had 119 cars and ran a very successful raffle raising money for three charities (which looks like it might raise over £1000 with on-line auctions before and afterwards still running). There were 12 QSs on the QS Owner Club stand (including Paul 'The Gachet' from here), and loads and loads of other TTs throughout the different clubs.

Duggy (from here) and another chap (can't remember who) were going about clearing peoples fault codes and programming alarm-beeps, etc, with their laptops loaded with VAGCOM all for a donation to the charity; people chatted, worked on or offered advise to new owners about their cars, and everyone was generally very, very friendly.
Their win (for the second year in a row) for 'Group/Club of the Day' was very well deserved.

I thought the UR Quattro display was fantastic, and Audi Heritage came all the way from Germany with an absolute mint, early pre-recall mk1 Cabriolet that had just over 300 miles on the clock (all from loading it on and off a transporter over the years!) The seat didn't even look sat on. Oh and they brought a mint IIRC Coupe cabriolet that looked fantastic!

All in all a great day out which I'd highly recommend to everyone next year!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

777HAM said:


>


Hah! You got my bald head there where I was fitting a Euro rear light to someones silver roadster (adapting the n/s light to accept twin reverse light wiring).
Everyone helping everyone else out - that's the spirit of the mk1 Forum!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's a teaser trailer for a longer film for this years AitP9 - the full movie should be pretty good!





And here's our groups on an aerial still:








119 TT Forum and Community mk1s.
12 QS Owners Club, er, QSs.
50-ish TTOC mk1/2/3s (though mainly mk2s).
I recon with all of the other TTs on various stands there must've been close to 200 TTs there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice pictures all [smiley=smash.gif]

Shame I didn't make it


----------

